# AKC Lab Puppies! Awesome Pedigree!



## silencer (May 12, 2010)

Hello everyone! I wanted y'all to know I have some pups that are a week old today and I have 4 left out of the litter of 9. 3 males and 1 Female. If you are looking for a waterfowl, upland, or potential shed dog then look no further! This pedigree is stacked with all time greats and hall of fame Labs! Jazztimes Frequent Flyer, Creek Robber AKA Auggie, Kayscreek PDQ, and Deweys Drake Of Moon River just to name a few. The Sire and the Dam are awesome dogs. The Dams father is Westcoasts Cooter Jones. He is a Sr. hunter and a 3 time bird dog challenge champion! Never failed at a hunt test BTW. Her Aunt is also a 3 time bird dog challenge champion! Check out my "dog blog" for more pictures and information on pedigrees and the Dam and Sire. Get your $100.00 deposits in quick! auggiesjeter.blogspot.com


----------

